# ? About HH's



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

My little one is a super soaker and someone recommended HH's with their stuffins. I got 2 beautiful dipes, washed and dried them. The question I have is that with one of the dipes the fleece rolls to the outside which made me think it would wick







and then it did







DD wore one of the HH's for part of the night last night and it worked great but as soon as she wet in the other stuffed with HH stuffins it wicked







Does anyone have any suggestions? Is there something I can do or do I have to send it back to the site I ordered it from







:









Keri


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

First off how many times did you wash the stuffins? The hemp fleece needs 5ish wash and dries before it is absorbant. The fleece is supposed to roll out







Try it again with the fleece rolled out it shouldnt wick like that. Sophie is napping in hers right now. If you roll the fleece in the fabric outer will wick the pee. HTH


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Hmm, are they both prints or solids? the solids do MUCH better at not wicking since they are polyester pul and the cottons are laminated pul. I usually use a solid hh at night with a stuffin and maybe a thin hemp doubler and it is fine. the prints I use during the day for 2 hrs or so at a time


----------



## r+smom2 (Jun 18, 2003)

I use HH and never had a leak yet. But I also use the Joey Bunz with them and not the HH stuffins. I know for sure that the Joey Bunz work great because I use them mainly for outings and nighttime, 2 at a time in the HH diaper.

Fay


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

The fleece on the HH is suppose to roll out at the legs and the back of the waist. That will not make it wick. Also, if the hemp has been washed the 5x or so, it might be because hemp absorbs slowly, try laying a wipe or a small wash cloth on top of the hemp and see if that helps.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

T zane and Wesley are birthday buds


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

You could also try stuffing it with a CPF and a hemp insert, or a couple of inserts and a wool liner, or a CPF and a wool liner.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

My boys wear HH's at night too (stuffed with a cpf and a doubler). They are prints, and they always wick. I should have gotten the solids, but didn't know about the difference at the time. We solve the problem by putting a ME Airflow cover on over the HH. It keeps the pee from wicking onto pajamas.

HTH!

Lex


----------

